# Credit Card PIN Codes Leaked



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

http://pastebin.com/2qbRKh3R

OK I will get my coat


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Bu&&er, my pin is there!!
Panic, how do I change it?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

My Security alarm numbers is there as well as the Credit/Debit/Gold Bus Pass/Dandy Comic Forum/ Fluff Weekly code numbers - and many more too embarrassing to reveal.


grenwelly - please remove this thread before the Financial institutions collapse under the weight of panic brought on by your revelations!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

But if I change it, whatever I change it to is in there as well...............


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Just checked and all my pins and alarm numbers are there too


----------

